# brute wont go over 30 mph need help



## 06840brute31s (Jan 2, 2012)

I have an 06 brute with a 840 kit so im told with an hmf slip on with 31in laws and it wont run over 30 mph it doesn't cut out or anything like that just don't seem to have the power that it should have anyone out there have this problem could you please help me out?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

What does it have for snorkles? How about jetting? How are the plugs burning...ect. Any additional info will help us.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Belt slipping maybe ?? Also what clutch springs does it have in it ?? It could possibly have a yellow secondary in it and if so that's about as fast as it's gonna go. LOL


----------



## 06840brute31s (Jan 2, 2012)

It has 2in snorkels has brand new spark plugs im unsure about the jet kit it seems like the. Belt is slipping but you can't smell it or see any smoke from it so I don't think it is and it has the pink spring in it


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

06840brute31s said:


> it has the pink spring in it


Just to clarify: did you pull the secondary and find a pink spring or is the pink spring in the primary? The stock primary has a pink paint spot on it. You cannot see the secondary spring without pulling it off the quad.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah the pink spring is your primary. They don't make a pink secondary. I would at least check and see what secondary you have in it.


----------



## 06840brute31s (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah im gonna pull the clutches off tonight and check them out and put on another one I have to see if it fixes my problems


----------



## 06840brute31s (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I tryed my other clutch and it didn't work still having the same problems y'all got anymore ideas?


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

How Many RPM's Are you Getting? Fuel Pump Going Out? Dirty Carbs? Bad CDI? Is it Running on Both Clyinders? Good Compression?


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Could b the cdi brian....an also cpuld be runnin off one cylinder i did that on the 2005 an it had no a$$ in it at all sounded funn an everythang so check the coils


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Prolly unpluf the rear cylinder coil while messi wit the belt cover cuz thats wat i did


----------



## 06840brute31s (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok the front cylinder isn't getting any fire I put another coil on it and it didn't fix anything any other ideas?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

06840brute31s said:


> Ok the front cylinder isn't getting any fire I put another coil on it and it didn't fix anything any other ideas?


Check to see if there is power to the coil. If there is, try another CDI. If not, look for a bad connection.


----------



## 06840brute31s (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah im gonna try my buddy cdi tomorrow and see if that works or not


----------

